# West End Watch Co



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

In response to a question elsewhere, thought I'd put a few pics up of this.

Afraid I know nothing about it really. I bought from this very forum not long ago. I've been after one in this style for a while but the examples I'd seen were either tatty, expensive or too big/small. This one was perfect. It looks like it needs a service (the regulator is well over) but time keeping is spot on over its 24hr reserve.

It's about 38mm across. A tad more with crown, which could do with the tube and stem shortening, but again doesn't bother me. The lugs are 14mm which meant choice of straps is limited, but I like this and it was just a cheapie from the bay.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, Tim B)


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That's a lovely looking watch, Tim. I especially like the Roman hours and red XII. Thanks for posting it.


----------

